# Sharpening will stop showing/rendering until LR restart (or sometimes fiddling)



## Hoggy (May 30, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone else has come across this problem where any sharpening adjustments will just stop rendering?  I think in at least 5.3, there would be problems where the mask overlay would stop showing sometimes - but now with 5.4 it's spread to all the sharpening sliders.
  Sometimes switching back to the Library module - maybe switching to a different image or two and back before going back into develop module (things of that nature) will correct the problem for a while..  Although many times I'll need to restart LR completely - only to have it start up again a while later (maybe ~30min-1hr).

Of course I've tried rebooting the computer many times also to no effect.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2014)

Hi Hoggy, so is it just the sharpening mask that stops showing or the sharpening altogether?


----------



## Hoggy (May 31, 2014)

The sharpening altogether nowadays..  None of the sliders will show anything happening on screen in either area.

(However, it does still sometimes happen that just the mask alone will stop showing - while all the other sliders remain showing things working in both the right panel 'detail preview' and main middle area.  When these particular cases happen, it will sometimes still show the mask in the right panel - and other times it won't even show in the right panel.  In all of these cases though, it will never show in the middle.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 31, 2014)

Stranger and stranger.  Have you tried rolling back to 5.3 to see if it's specific to 5.4?  And have you tried trashing the preferences?  The latter seems an unlikely fix, but you never know.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 1, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Stranger and stranger.  Have you tried rolling back to 5.3 to see if it's specific to 5.4?  And have you tried trashing the preferences?  The latter seems an unlikely fix, but you never know.



Thanks, Victoria..

To roll back to 5.3, would I just install LR5.3 and point it to where 5.4 is located?  (on a SSD - different than the boot volume, which is a regular hard drive.)

As to trashing the preferences, would I just backup, exit LR, and then delete the contents of that 'appdata/roaming/lightroom' directory - and then restart LR?


OH - and one huge question about all this...  How do I make sure I don't end up having to redo or reinstall all the plugins, and the registrations for some of them - as well as 'lose contact' with my publish collections like jf-Facebook?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2014)

On Windows, yes, you'd just uninstall 5.4 and reinstall 5.3.  It'll find the catalog automatically.

Here's the blurb on resetting preferences: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file  Rename the old one first, and if it doesn't fix it, you can just rename it back.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 6, 2014)

Tried trashing preferences..  It just happened - complete sharpening panel loss.  OTOH, it's possible it could happen less often - since it took a while for it to show up.

Oh well - I guess try reverting to 5.3 next..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan Hoggy.


----------

